# Oil change for very light usage?



## bplee (Mar 16, 2020)

Just curious what other users do if they rarely used their snowblower this winter.

I'm planning to put my snowblower away for the season. I live in Southwestern CT, so only ran it once this season for about 30 minutes to remove around 4 inches of wet snow. I always drain the gas tank and then run the engine dry, but am wondering if I should still drain the oil even though I only ran the engine once this season.

The oil was last changed the previous spring when I put it away for the season. I only use synthetic oil and the machine is a 15 year old Ariens 926 Pro in excellent condition.


----------



## Tony P. (Jan 9, 2017)

I live in Ct, as well, so my situation is similar to yours. I see no reason to change the oil but most other maintenance is a good idea including dealing with gas and applying lubricant as typical. Also, put a nice wax on.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

I also live in CT, and would not change any 5W30 Full Synthetic oil.

I never drain any tank or empty any carburetor on any of my many small engines. I always have Stabil and half the rate of SeaFoam in all my gas. Been fine doing that my whole life, never had any issues with gas what's so ever.


----------



## penna stogey (Nov 25, 2019)

Throwing out the welcome mat for your first post.Hearty greetings from Gettysburg


----------



## UNDERTAKER (Dec 30, 2013)

* Just Leave It In There It will Be Fine. ALOHA From The Paradise City. :smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027::smiley-rpg027:*


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

oneacer said:


> I also live in CT, and would not change any 5W30 Full Synthetic oil.
> 
> *I never drain any tank or empty any carburetor* on any of my many small engines. I always have Stabil and half the rate of SeaFoam in all my gas. Been fine doing that my whole life, never had any issues with gas what's so ever.


Do you periodically run your snow blower engine during the summer?


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@barney … Yes I do … never good to let any engine just sit there for months without running.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

I'm in NJ and under use, 3-5 times a year, I change it every 5 years. I haven't used it for 2 years so I'll skip it for those 2 years.


----------



## bplee (Mar 16, 2020)

thanks everyone for the quick responses! And hope everyone has an opportunity to enjoy the nice spring weather we'll be getting!


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

bplee said:


> thanks everyone for the quick responses! And hope everyone has an opportunity to enjoy the nice spring weather we'll be getting!


is it garaged or outside.? I'm thinking condensation if left outside in sun. I usually change my oil in late fall but you should be okay after one use. be sure to check it before starting after a long lay off next winter.


----------



## Kiss4aFrog (Nov 3, 2013)

I'd leave it and in the fall fire it up for just a few minutes and see how it looks. If it's getting a bit milky or hazy then you might want to change it out while the weather is still nice. If it's still clean looking, I'd run it another year. Will likely do it myself this year as the one blower has barely been used and the other one not at all.


.


----------



## badbmwbrad (Jul 30, 2019)

If the water content in oil is too high then the oil needs to be replaced. It's less likely that the oil would have accumulated too much water if seldom operated during the Winter. 

The engine crankcase is vented to atmosphere which generally has much less humidity during the Winter. As the hot engine cools down, hot air inside the crankcase cools. The air molecules within the crankcase move closer together as they become cooler, therefore, this air inside the engine would take up less space within the fixed volume of the crankcase. 

As a result, the air pressure inside the crankcase becomes lower than the atmospheric pressure outside the crankcase. This causes outside air to enter the crankcase via the vent; equalizing the respective air pressures. As the engine cools, any humidity in the atmosphere then condenses into liquid water which contaminates the oil; warranting oil replacement.


----------



## niteshft (Nov 17, 2018)

I just finished reading an article where someone ran their machine for 10+ years without an oil change for an excuse to buy electric, . Doing a story for Popular Science, a sample of the oil was sent to a special lab for testing to see how corrupt the oil had become. The final verdict? The oil was fine. It showed to be a little high in Silicone but that could be from the intake.


----------



## JLawrence08648 (Jan 15, 2017)

niteshft said:


> I just finished reading an article where someone ran their machine for 10+ years without an oil change for an excuse to buy electric, . Doing a story for Popular Science, a sample of the oil was sent to a special lab for testing to see how corrupt the oil had become. The final verdict? The oil was fine. It showed to be a little high in Silicone but that could be from the intake.


Good. What I thought. Why I change it every 7 years, 5 if I've used it 5 times a year.


----------



## CarlB (Jan 2, 2011)

I wouldn't


----------



## barney (Nov 21, 2017)

I did my first oil change on a new machine after about 4 hours use but used a cheaper brand of oil from NAPA called "Husky" I think. *Anyone heard of that one?* I'm thinking I might just get it out of there and put a quality name in it.


----------



## Sgthawker (Nov 19, 2019)

niteshft said:


> I just finished reading an article where someone ran their machine for 10+ years without an oil change


To be honest, I just changed my oil on my 2002 Murray Craftsman last fall for the first time, so 17 years without an oil change. No sign of trouble, the oil was a little dark, that was all. I had a few years of heavy use with Nor'easters, but other years with no use at all not far from the Jersey Shore.


----------



## slingshot (Feb 8, 2011)

On new machine this year, I changed oil after 1st 4 hours of use. Then through lack of snow, I only ran it another 2 hours at most. It's synthetic 5W30. I'm leaving it in for next year.
I tend to change the oil in my small engines every year, but I'm borderline OCD. It doesn't cost much, and it feels traditional. As others have mentioned, you probably don't need to be so attentive.


----------



## IDEngineer (Oct 16, 2018)

Most engine maintenance recommends oil changes based on either hours of operation or calendar time - _*whichever occurs first*_. The general calendar interval is 12 months.

Even if the engine has sat lightly used for 12 months, as others here have noted the oil can become contaminated with water (due to condensation) and even a few hours of operation can cause the oil to change its pH. Both can be rough on the engine, particularly seals. And as far as timing goes, you should change the oil in your snowblower engine when it is going INTO storage, so potentially contaminated oil doesn't sit in there for months and months.

Oil is cheap. Changing the oil is about the least expensive insurance policy you can possibly invest in for your engine. It's also not hard to change. Heck, on these engines there isn't even the expense of an oil filter. There's no really good reason not to change it, and a really good reason (protection of your engine) to do it.

YMMV, but I change my oil every single spring. Without fail. Takes ~10 minutes and under $10.


----------



## enigma-2 (Feb 11, 2014)

I use an oil tester to take accurate reading of the oil in each of my engines. 

It checks for water in oil, how dirty, how much carbon buildup and how much acidity. You would be surprised how long oil lasts before needing changing.

$26 on Amazon

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B07RNJVTSS/ref=cm_sw_r_other_apa_i_8rXCEbJR2SF0Z


----------



## Nanook12 (Nov 26, 2019)

I did the 10 hour oil change on the new Honda. 15hrs. on now and 6-8” of new forecast for tomorrow with more through the week. Will do the end of the year oil change in April or May. Oil is cheap and there is not much of it in these little engines. One oil change during the Winter and one at the end of the season. The Honda ATV plow has more oil and a filter, so I generally do one oil change a year (synthetic). No oil filter = two oil changes a year.


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

With about 15 minutes of run time on the engine since the last oil change I'm not going to bother. At the moment it's out in the shed drained of all fuel (lines and carburetor) with the tank cap removed, screen in place, so that any remaining vestige of fuel will evaporate. It'll sit there for a week or two, then I'll move it to the basement where no mice can get to it, and I'll do all the greasing and oiling of the parts that need it. It'll sit there until snow is actually forecast with a high degree of certainty, which around here may be a couple of years or even more.


----------



## Rooskie (Feb 12, 2015)

I didn't drain my oil last year using the excuse 'it was a light winter'. So I guess I will change it this year as I rotate the equipment.
I've been toiling away on a Honda lawnmower these past few days. So much for the snowblower this year.
The grass is definitely getting greener here. The pussywillows are in full bloom, the crocii are rising from the ground!
Spring is sproinging all around here!


----------



## quickhitch11 (Nov 1, 2014)

I live in north Central Mass, have a 10 yr old HS928 wheel unit. Have always wondered if I should change oil at beginning of season, or end. Seems the consensus is in spring. Just finished a tear down of auger/second stage. Replaced all 3 bearings, painted the augers and blower. Waxed it too. I could hear the bearing on the blower starting to make noise. I use no ethanol fuel in it, and store it full. Has not been a problem so far, but did find slight fuel leak/seeping at the tank filter O-ring. Replaced it, ( unfortunately my dealer is closed due to the virus.) Had to use a Buna N ring from my kit. Hopefully it will be ok. If not, will get factory part when they reopen. 
I will run it up to temp, and drop the oil before it goes in the shed. 
Thanks again for the forum! Chris


----------



## NWRider (Jan 6, 2020)

bplee said:


> Just curious what other users do if they rarely used their snowblower this winter.
> 
> I'm planning to put my snowblower away for the season. I live in Southwestern CT, so only ran it once this season for about 30 minutes to remove around 4 inches of wet snow. I always drain the gas tank and then run the engine dry, but am wondering if I should still drain the oil even though I only ran the engine once this season.
> 
> The oil was last changed the previous spring when I put it away for the season. I only use synthetic oil and the machine is a 15 year old Ariens 926 Pro in excellent condition.


After only 30 minutes of use, and especially with synthetic oil in it, I wouldn't worry about doing it until after next winter


----------



## notabiker (Dec 14, 2018)

On a new engine I change it a couple of times with only 30 minutes on each fill to get all the junk out and because these engines have no filter. After doing that a few times I'll maybe change oil once or twice a year depending on how I feel.


Like Nanook12 said "Oil is cheap and there is not much of it in these little engines."


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

Here's my story.

With our 1971 Ariens, it has (always) been drained of fuel for 49 years. If I remember correctly, there was only one winter where the machine was not used. I am sure that the oil was probably not changed that season. I believe that is when my dad was still in charge of her. I think since I took over, I skipped an oil change once because I used it only one time during that season. So maybe twice out of 49 years an oil change was skipped? 

Now with this 2015 Ariens Pro 28 that I bought in August 2019, the oil and gas were drained along with maintenance being done. She has 93 octane with Seafoam and synthetic oil. The machine was not used for this past winter. I have started it every three to four weeks (?) With the 1971 machine in the celler and with my knee being bad, I do not think I am going to be able to get the 2015 in to the celler. She might have to stay in the garage. So as of now, the plan is to keep the fuel in her and to start her every month or so. I will not be changing the oil.


----------



## thool (Jul 25, 2016)

I guess I'm a bad boy! My old HM80 from 1977 gets a dino oil change every spring right before I put it away. Just habit I suppose. I currently use 5w30 but have been thinking of the synthetic of the same type, and going every other year.

Some years it gets 15 hours of use, other years about 25 hours. Most years it will have 2-3 hours that are very heavy snow, meaning 1st gear and a gas refill. The oil is never black, but usually medium dark.


----------



## 140278 (Aug 27, 2020)

thool said:


> I guess I'm a bad boy! My old HM80 from 1977 gets a dino oil change every spring right before I put it away. Just habit I suppose. I currently use 5w30 but have been thinking of the synthetic of the same type, and going every other year.
> 
> Some years it gets 15 hours of use, other years about 25 hours. Most years it will have 2-3 hours that are very heavy snow, meaning 1st gear and a gas refill. The oil is never black, but usually medium dark.


on any motor of that age it is recommended to NOT change to a full syntech or a blend ,stay with a dyno change it every 25 hours of use


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

@captchas,

I have 5W30 Full Synthetic in all my small engines, new and old, summer and winter machines, for many years now ... 4HP to 15.5HP,...... everything runs just great ... no ill effects or leaks.

My entire family, and everyone I know, also use the 5W30 Full Synthetic.

Direct from B&S website:

"

*Synthetic SAE 5W-30*- Best protection at all temperatures as well as improved starting with less oil consumption. "


----------



## keithb7 (Aug 31, 2020)

Synthetic oil seems to offer the best protection in severe temperatures. It holds together in very high heat, and flows easily in severe cold. With our air cooled engines, that generally only get fired up in cold weather, its not a bad idea to use synthetic oil.


----------



## jerryvvv (Apr 23, 2020)

i change oil in my snowblower and lawnmower once a season,

snowblower in the fall, lawnmower in the spring,

i use standard quaker state 5W30 in both,

i buy a 5 liter jug and it lasts me 2-3 years,

i dont really see a point in using synthetic in these small engines, maybe im just old school,

what i have been doing for 30+ years has been working, so why change it??

i think a lot of people tend to over think oil types,

as long as you change your oil regilarily, and you keep it full, you are unlikely to have an oil related failure, regardless of what type of oil your using

a snowblower or lawnmower could probably survive and run without an oil change for 10-20 years, im not saying it would be good for it, but it probably wouldn't kill it either,


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

i only change mine when the oil looks bad or has gas in it. haven't blown anything up yet and i really abuse some of my equipment


----------



## RIT333 (Feb 6, 2014)

Crazzywolfie, it is hard to argue with your success, but according to Bob is the oil guy, judging when to change oil by merely looking st it is not a reliable method. But, as i said, hard to srgue with success.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

look at most of the new machines. they say right on them no oil changes needed. just make sure it has oil. also look at how many old machine there are still out there that are just fine. if you were to ask the owner most usually respond with never or it has been so long they can't remember. i think the biggest failure engines have is when they develop a leak and are run when low on oil. as long as you really run the machine and get the oil up to temp when you use it it should help keep the oil healthy.


----------



## Oneacer (Jan 3, 2011)

Direct from the B&S web site:


*Synthetic SAE 5W-30*- Best protection at all temperatures as well as improved starting with less oil consumption.


----------

